# caller id with multiple lines



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

at work we have an old Merlin phone system with 4 lines

this is what the phones look like
http://www.businesstelephone.com/category/85/Merlin+Phones.aspx

the 4 phone lines go into a box which then distributes out to the various phones. I want to utilize the caller id feature that our phone service provides. the problem is that due to the multiple lines the plug is not a normal plug so you can't plug in a caller id box.

i could install the id boxes outside where the control is but then I would have to get up to look and see who is calling. the other option would be to run 4 wires inside and install the id boxes at one location but that means a maze of wire to bring in.

anybody out there with a Merlin system that has installed newer phones with caller id built in that is compatible with Merlin??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I suspect they Digital phones with the "box" doung the conversion.

The website clearly states:
PLEASE NOTE: *All business telephones listed on this web site will operate only if connected to the appropriate phone system. They will not function as a stand-alone telephone. 
*


----------

